# How to save contacts from iphone 3g



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Is there a way to save my contacts, such that if I restore my phone after a jailbreak, I can throw them back in?

Thanks


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Sync them to your address book.


----------

